# Heerema Plans New Giant Crane Ship



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Leiden, 28 November 2006 - Heerema Marine Contractors (HMC) announces the construction of a new crane vessel. The decision to introduce a new vessel to the market follows the strategy of HMC. Recently the Advisory Board decided to proceed on the design of the vessel. The estimated investment for the new vessel is 1 billion US Dollars.

The strategy of Heerema Marine Contractors focuses on full field development in the international oil & gas industry, including possible future development in the Arctic. “Heerema Marine Contractors is known for its strong and successful position as offshore construction contractor. A new generation, deepwater construction vessel is needed to meet the demands of the national and international oil companies. Market developments and needs from customers, as well as our current market position are strong drivers behind the decision to proceed with the design of a new vessel,” explains John Reed, the Chief Executive Officer. 

The design of the vessel will begin immediately and will be fast tracked. A tender to select the best shipbuilding yard, which will likely be in Korea or China, will take place in the near future. The new vessel will be exceptional in various aspects: speed, hull shape, pipe lay features in deepwater and shallow water, crane possibilities and capabilities to work in the Arctic. 

The size of the vessel will be approximately 220m x 88m. The lift capacity of the cranes has to be determined, but will at least be comparable to the capacity of the Thialf. The dual crane capacity of Thialf, the largest crane vessel in the world and part of HMC’s fleet, is 14,200 tons. The new crane vessel will be complementary to the existing fleet and offer more possibilities to customers. The 1 billion US Dollar investment will be financed from internally generated funds, augmented by traditional bank financing and private equity. 

Company profile 
Heerema Marine Contractors, based in Leiden, The Netherlands, is the world leading offshore construction contractor for the oil and gas industry. HMC transports, installs and removes all types of offshore facilities. The fleet now consists of three crane vessels (Thialf, Hermod and Balder). HMC is a division within the Heerema Group. For more information on Heerema and HMC please visit our website www.heerema.com


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Phil
A good company to work for have completed several hitches on their crane vessels. Heerema is a family of 3 brothers the other 2 brothers own Allsaeas and Bluewater.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Gdynia. Heerema certainly operates an interesting range of craft. Unfortunately, I've not come accross many of their ships during my time as a spotter/photographer, though I do recall their rather unique pipecarrier TRITON 8 in Rotterdam in the early 1980s. 

I think I have someone here in my office whose father is (or was) involved with Heerema. I've no idea of his role, but probably shoreside.

Cheers
Phil


----------

